# Software to record and play back a dmx stream



## magi (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum. . . .thanks for reading!

I've got a fairly good understanding of dmx. I use a timeline-based program called VenueMagic to program lighting cues and then I trigger them with midi from a basic midi program. What I'd like to know is if anyone is aware of a simple PC program that can record in realtime the dmx streams I've created and then play them back afterwards. The reason I'm asking is because it would be nice to eliminate the midi aspect of it all. If this kind of program exists, I'd be interested to know if it might be able to show the data it's recorded in some kind of format like a text file, or something of that nature. 

I've seen lots of expensive hardware solutions that will record dmx streams, but I'm yet to find a simple software solution. 

Thanks!


----------



## dbaxter (Oct 1, 2020)

I've written software that combines sound and dmx control. Send me a PM with maybe a little more explanation of your end goal and we'll see if there's something on the shelf we can modify to fit.


----------



## DrewE (Oct 1, 2020)

Could you perhaps create a longer single cue (or series of linked cues, or whatever sort of automation it allows for) in VenueMagic that incorporates all the lighting changes and delays you require?


----------



## Amiers (Oct 1, 2020)

Venue Magic SC+AV has the ability to export dmx with the purchase of an approved usb DMX.

Venue Magic also has timeline playback so I’m confused if you already have a midi exporting to a console why you are trying to move away from it. A little more information is required.


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Oct 1, 2020)

There is software that will do pretty much what you have described although I wouldn't necessarily call it a simple solution.

Open Lighting Architecture |


This software can record an incoming DMX stream, usually DMX over ethernet, and generate a text file with levels separated by commas. It can then play back the file and generate DMX from it. It runs mostly with Linux or on a Mac. It will run on a Raspberry Pi. If you want to use plain DMX you will need an interface that can input and output the signal.

I have used this feature of the software successfully but I would expect a learning curve to get it running.


----------



## magi (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks so much everyone!

Yes Amiers, it must seem like a strange question, lol. Been out of the game for awhile and the version of VM that I have is really, REALLY, old; probably one of the first ones. I didn't realize things had changed so much! I just now looked at the manual of the version you mentioned and I guess the feature to which you refer is "export channel data profile"; I wasn't coming up with any good results while doing internet searches since I wasn't using that particular phrase.

The reason I posted the question is because I wanted to share some of my light shows with someone else who doesn't have the same program I used to create them and doesn't have a midi interface. (He'll get one if necessary, though). So I figured it might be a simple thing to record the data stream for him so he could play it back. He's a computer guy so he was asking about the text file thing; I'm not sure why, though. So thanks for the OLA suggestion, as well.

Thanks everyone for your helpful suggestions!


----------



## Amiers (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah VM has done some pretty big changes over the years. I ran it and it still is used to run the Dancing Horses show in WI. If you can’t figure out how to do it your best bet is to get a hold of Ben Holmes ( [email protected] )over at VM support.


----------

